# Flounder Gigging in the Lagoon?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions for flouder gigging in around River Breeze or North? I've decided that the Gheenoe is just too small to take to NSB for gigging.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Two spots...

Look on a topspot at "Blue Hole" in the Edgewater area. If you go to the spot, there is a little cut at the south end that leads into the flats. Go into the cut and work the immediate area hard.

The other spot that was good is just south of the Edgewater public ramp in the main channel there is a long sandbar on the eastern shore.

I agree about the Noe up in the inlet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Tony! If we go and do any good, I'll post a report!

Ron


----------

